# Limit on Edit In or Open Quickly



## mrfearless47 (Apr 13, 2013)

I have three or four full packages of alternate add-on editors for Lightroom 4 - Perfect Photo 7, the Nik Collection, The Topaz Collection, photo matix pro plus numerous other alternative editors.  The Edit In preference panel seems to allow a total of six alternate editors, and John beardsleys Open quickly plugin provides an addition 6 spaces.  Are either of these hard numbers, or can the total of either be extended.  The Nik Collection alone has 7 different editors, topaz about the same, and Perfect Photo 7 seems to have 7 modules.

any suggestions welcomed.

mrf


----------



## JulieM (Apr 14, 2013)

I have the Nik Complete Collection, onOne Perfect Photo Suite, several versions of Photoshop Elements, and a couple other applications enabled as external editors in LR4.  I don't seem to have hit any limit.


----------



## mrfearless47 (Apr 14, 2013)

JulieM said:


> I have the Nik Complete Collection, onOne Perfect Photo Suite, several versions of Photoshop Elements, and a couple other applications enabled as external editors in LR4.  I don't seem to have hit any limit.



How many actual entries do you have in the Edit In dialog.  The perfect photo suite uses a central menu to access individual plugins (one app), the Google Nik Collection has 7 different indivual editors with no central access.  Topaz can use a central app to access all 9 of its plugins, but it adds $79.95 to the price, so the Fusion Express loads them as 9 different apps.  Add Photomatix pro, noise ninja, photoshop cs6 extended, and capture one pro v.7 and I have more editors than slots.  Those beyond the 8 that can be listed in Edit In, get shunted off to John Beardslys "open in" plugin, which has a hard limit of 6.  That still leaves me short about six editors.  I can't seem to find a way to overcome my inability to List more than 8 editors in the external Editors preference.  If there is a keyboard shortcut that bypasses the fixed preference dialog and permits me to add them without deleting an existing editor, it has eluded me.  It is totally unintuitive.

thanks.


----------



## JulieM (Apr 14, 2013)

Here is a screen grab of my external editor tab in LR Preferences with the existing editors visible.  I've never encountered any problems adding more manually or through third party installer placement.  As you can see, I have eighteen listed at this point.  




To add additional editors manually, I click the Choose button in the Additional External Editor section and then in the resulting Finder window, I navigate to the application and hit Choose at the bottom of the window.  Then I click on the dropdown arrow to the right of the Preset field, scroll all the way to the bottom of the window and choose "Save Current Settings as a New Preset".  Then name it and click Create.  I'm not sure where you encounter a limit of eight, but doing it this way, I've never seen that.  Similarly, the installers for Nik and onOne seemed to be able to add presets beyond eight.

I hope this helps somehow.


----------

